# مهندس عجوز اتقبلوني صديقأ لكم .



## مهندس نورس (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الشباب .

انا مهندس ميكانيك كبير السن احب ان اكون صديقأ لكم هل تقبلوني .

لأني احب روح وعزيمة الشباب واصرارهم في المضي نحو المسقبل المشرق .

انتظر ردودكم هل هي مشجعة ومحفزة لكي اشارككم جميع تطلعاتكم وعسى ان يكون خيرأ لي ولكم 

وللجميع.

:77: :15:


----------



## mido_2010 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

يا هلا بيك بيننا مهندس نورس
نحن كلنا اصداقائك
وان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتك

طابت اوقاتك


----------



## مهندس نورس (3 ديسمبر 2006)

والله فرحت كثيرأ لهذا الرد واشعر انني ارقص في الهواء طربأ .

اشكرك جدأ لمشاعرك الجميلة والنبيلة .


----------



## اللويمي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ياهلا والله بالمهندسين كلهم
حياك الله في المنتدى بين اخوانك 
وإنشاء الله تفيد وتستفيد , وعسى الله يوفقك ويوفقنا

تمنياتي لك بقضاء اجمل الأوقات


----------



## Bioengineer (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ألاخ الكريم مهندس نورس

يسعدنا كثيرا انظمامك لنا.

أرى تطورا في المنتدى يوما بعد يوم وهذا بسبب جهود الاعضاء الكرام .

وكلما انظم الينا عضو كلما زادت قيمته.

أتمنى لك قضاء لحضات مفيدة وننتظر مواضيعك بشغف

وتقبل خالص تحياتي.


----------



## حسن هادي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ مهندس نورس حبينا نسأل انت من اي جامعة ونرحب بك صديقا في الملتقى


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

يا هلا بأهل الخبرة ومنكم نستفيد وبارك الله فيك...

------------------------------------------------
كن مع الله يكن معك......


----------



## أبوعبدالله وأبوبكر (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بك ونتمنى أن نرى مشاركاتك عن قريب


----------



## فتوح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً مرحباً مهندسنا الكريم

أخاً عزيزاً وصديقاً كريما


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ابنائي الأعزاء المحترمون .

ممتن جدأ لترحيبكم وحسن ردكم .

برغم من كبر سني احب ان اكون كالفراشة في اقسام الملتقى واينما تقتضي الحاجة اشارك .

وسبب دخولي على قسم الهندسة الطبية لأنه قسم انشأ حديثأ في الوطن العربي وتصب به جميع 

الأهتمامات .

لذا سوف اساعدكم في البحث والتطوير والتصنيع ضمن اختصاصي .

وانشاء الله سوف نحقق شئ لخدمة وطننا .

اذا اراد الله .


----------



## Mu7ammad (4 ديسمبر 2006)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مرحباً مرحباً مهندسنا الكريم
> 
> أخاً عزيزاً وصديقاً كريما



..................


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل .... المهندس نــــــــــــورس المحترم

مرحباً بكم في هذا المنتدى الراقي ..... يعجز لساني عن تقديم عبارات الترحيب بكم بعد الكلمات الرائعة للزملاء ..... 

ولكن أود أن أذكركم يا زميلنا ( العجوز ) بالمثل العربي القائل " أكبــــــــــر منك بـــ يــــــــوم ... أحكـــــــــــــم منك بـــ سنـــــــــــــــــــة ...... أمنياتي لكم بالصحة الدائمة والعمر المديد ...... وأن ( تحلقوا ) بمشاركاتكم القيمة في هذا المنتدى كما تحلق النوارس البيضاء في سماء بغــــــــداد الصافية بإذن الله تعالى ....

م. حـســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*هلا وغلا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لنا الشرف بانضمام ذوي الخبرة الطويلة وأشكرك على مشاركتنا وذوقك الرفيع  

مليون مرحبا بك مهندس نورس

ان شاء الله تتواصل معنا والله يبارك بعمرك ويجزيك كل خير​


----------



## عبود20 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

على الرحب والسعة

أهلا بك ضيفا عزيزا وأخا كريما

حللت أهلا و وطأت سهلا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل مهندس نورس .

تحية طيبة .

اهلأ وسهلأ .

نرحب بالصديق والزميل الجديد كل الترحيب والمحبة . ونفتح لك جميعأ قلوبنا .


الملتقى يضم جميع الفئات ومختلف الأعمار انا مثلأ مقبل على الخمسين .

صحيح العمر يقاس بالسنين لكن الروح تبقى في العشرين .

تمنياتي لك بالموفقية .


البغدادي .


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

المهندس نورس اهلا بك هنا معنا في هذا المنتدى


----------



## ام موني (7 يونيو 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بالمهندس نورس 


نتمنا انتفيدنا بمعلوماتك القيمة ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## Randa salah (15 يونيو 2012)

يا اهلا وسهلا باشمهندس نورس


----------



## fadil al habib (16 يونيو 2012)

you are welcome ENG nawrs​


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

يشرفني صداقتك يا باشمهندس و لعل الله ينفعنا بعلمك و نستطيع أن نقدم لك ما تريد


----------

